# Kaum mehr Fische in Thüringen?



## Elmar Elfers (11. Januar 2022)

Thüringen? Heimat von Christian.Siegler ... Na, die Verbindung ist doch klar! Die hungrigen Mäuler möchten gefüllt werden ...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (11. Januar 2022)

Kormoran ist das Stichwort !!!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Januar 2022)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Thüringen? Heimat von Christian.Siegler ... Na, die Verbindung ist doch klar! Die hungrigen Mäuler möchten gefüllt werden ...


So langsam fallen meine Fischzüge sogar den  Verbänden auf. Nicht nur, dass mich kein örtlicher Angelverein mehr haben will, jetzt auch noch die Politiker. Die sollen halt einfach mehr besetzen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (11. Januar 2022)

Servus,
auch in Thüringen werden Bäche und Flüsse in erster Linie als Abflussrinnen angesehen, ist also nichts Neues.

Das Einstellen der Flächenstillegungsprämien ist z.B. ein Grund weshalb das Verschlammen (noch) schneller passiert als vor 20 Jahren. Je mehr Äcker im Einzugsgebiet, desto mehr Eintrag bei starkem bzw. langem Regen. Bei uns (knapp neben Thür.) kommt es nicht mal mehr zur Bafobrut, die Zeit für die Reife der Eier ist einfach zu lange. Die wiederholten Hochwasserschübe im Winter bringen soviel Sediment mit, daß der Laich irgendwann "totsicher" erstickt.
Wenn Fische schreien könnten, Mann wäre das ein Krawall am Bach...


----------



## Waidbruder (12. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Servus,
> auch in Thüringen werden Bäche und Flüsse in erster Linie als Abflussrinnen angesehen, ist also nichts Neues.
> 
> Das Einstellen der Flächenstillegungsprämien ist z.B. ein Grund weshalb das Verschlammen (noch) schneller passiert als vor 20 Jahren. Je mehr Äcker im Einzugsgebiet, desto mehr Eintrag bei starkem bzw. langem Regen. Bei uns (knapp neben Thür.) kommt es nicht mal mehr zur Bafobrut, die Zeit für die Reife der Eier ist einfach zu lange. Die wiederholten Hochwasserschübe im Winter bringen soviel Sediment mit, daß der Laich irgendwann "totsicher" erstickt.
> Wenn Fische schreien könnten, Mann wäre das ein Krawall am Bach...


Ich kenne die Thüringer Gewässer nicht, habe mir jedoch mal die Saale im Bereich Rudolstadt angesehen. Das zumindest sah schon stark nach einem amtlichen Forellengewässer aus. Und in Erfurt City ( Gera?) sah man teils richtige Klopfer von Forellen in der Strömung stehen.


----------



## Blueser (12. Januar 2022)

Ja, durch Erfurt fließt in mehreren Strömen die Gera. Ich hatte bis vor zwei Jahren über 30 Jahre lang beruflich mit einem der Ströme, dem Hochwasserschutz dienenden Flutgraben, zu tun. Speziell im Bereich Hauptbahnhof und Schmidtstedter Wehr sind da schon ordentlich Forellen und Äschen vorhanden, in anderen Abschnitten mit Sicherheit auch, es wurde aber auch in Vergangenheit regelmäßig besetzt. Schon zu DDR-Zeiten waren gute Forellen dort zu fangen, hauptsächlich Regenbogenforellen. Die Wasserqualität hat sich nach der Wende deutlich verbessert, so dass jetzt die Bachforelle der Hauptfisch ist. Angeln tue ich im Stadtbereich nicht mehr, da der aktuelle Zeitgeist dies gefährlich macht ...


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (12. Januar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Thüringer Gewässer nicht, habe mir jedoch mal die Saale im Bereich Rudolstadt angesehen. Das zumindest sah schon stark nach einem amtlichen Forellengewässer aus. Und in Erfurt City ( Gera?) sah man teils richtige Klopfer von Forellen in der Strömung stehen.


Glaube ich gerne, aber ein bissel differenzierter sollte man das schon sehen.

Wie Blueser  schon erwähnte, hat sich die Wasserqualität (chemisch/biologisch) fast überall verbessert, deshalb sollte man auch an den nächsten Schritt denken.
Der wäre irgendwann auch mal wieder ohne Besatz auszukommen. Mehr als 98% der potentiellen deutschen Bafogewässer haben nur wegen des Besatzes befischbare Bestände. Auch Brutboxen oder Brut sind nunmal Besatz und kosten Geld und Zeit.
Entwickelt sich Besatz,egal welcher Art gut, sollte man die Wiederherstellung von geeigneten Laichplätzen angehen. Dafür muss die Versinterung der Kiesbänke aufgehalten werden, die Geschiebewirkung am Grund wieder hergestellt sein und Einträge von außen vermieden werden. Ein weites Feld bei großteils regulierten Fließgewässern.


----------



## Waidbruder (13. Januar 2022)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Glaube ich gerne, aber ein bissel differenzierter sollte man das schon sehen.
> 
> Wie Blueser  schon erwähnte, hat sich die Wasserqualität (chemisch/biologisch) fast überall verbessert, deshalb sollte man auch an den nächsten Schritt denken.
> Der wäre irgendwann auch mal wieder ohne Besatz auszukommen. Mehr als 98% der potentiellen deutschen Bafogewässer haben nur wegen des Besatzes befischbare Bestände. Auch Brutboxen oder Brut sind nunmal Besatz und kosten Geld und Zeit.
> Entwickelt sich Besatz,egal welcher Art gut, sollte man die Wiederherstellung von geeigneten Laichplätzen angehen. Dafür muss die Versinterung der Kiesbänke aufgehalten werden, die Geschiebewirkung am Grund wieder hergestellt sein und Einträge von außen vermieden werden. Ein weites Feld bei großteils regulierten Fließgewässern.


Also geht es in dem Artikel nur um Salmoniden und deren eingeschränkte Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten? Dass sich ein guter Salmonidenbestand heutzutage, selbst bei optimalen Laichvorraussetzungen, nur durch natürliche Reproduktion aufrecht erhalten kann ist wohl in keinen deutschen Bundesland auf absehbare Zeit erreichbar.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (13. Januar 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Also geht es in dem Artikel nur um Salmoniden und deren eingeschränkte Fortpflanzungsmöglichkeiten?


Nein, natürlich nicht. Aber im Artikel gehts um Thüringen, Verschlammung und verhärtete Flußbetten, da liegt es nahe, daß es um Kieslaicher geht. Unter denen wiederum, leiden in erster Linie die Bachforellen unter diesen Umständen weil bei denen die Entwicklungszeit des Laichs am längsten ist. Ergo geht der meistens kaputt. Bei uns z.B. kommen alle Kieslaicher gut hoch weil zu deren Laichzeiten oft ein gleichmässiger Wasserstand herrscht.
Lediglich bei der Bafo funktioniert das kaum noch bzw. nur auf einem kleinen Teil eines Nebengewässers, welches durch Wald und den ehemaligen Grenzstreifen fließt. Deshalb meine Bedenken gegen die Einstellung der Flächenstillegungsprämien.
 Mal nebenher, die Erfahrungen mit den Brachflächen sind bei der Jagd ähnlich. Wir hatten nirgends eine bessere Wilddichte als auf ein paar still gelegten Feldern. Die Nähe zum Ort hat das Wild nicht gestört weil das Biotop perfekt war. Für Gewässer können die ebenfalls sehr wichtig sein weil die Erde  besser fest gehalten wird.


----------

